# Mesquite Shaving Set



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here is a set requested by a 2cooler. I used 3 different brush stocks before I found one that would match. All the mesquite was from the same log but the brush would go very dark with the CA finish.

Each piece has 2 coats of thin, and followed up with 8 coats of medium CA.

Heavy base and Silver tip Badger hair.

Thanks for looking


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Very sharp looking. Do you sell these?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That would look really nice in cocabola or Texas ebony. Those kits are expensive.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas Ebony would be sweet.... Cocabola...makes me itch just thinking about it LOL


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Very, very nice, Bill! Will the wood swell, crack or warp when it gets wet?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Very, very nice, Bill! Will the wood swell, crack or warp when it gets wet?


I will answer if its ok with Bill. The finish he has on it is a very hard acrylic finish. Should be able to drop them and ding them and never have a problem.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Each piece has 2 coats of thin, and followed up with 8 coats of medium CA.

Bobby is correct.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job Bill.


----------

